# ecran Noir apres demarrage normal



## bernie14 (30 Avril 2013)

bonjour, 
lors de la mise en route du MBA le lancement se fait normalement , musique , apparition de la pomme,appararition d'une bande de chargement progresse quelques instants,puis la "roulette " apparait et tourne quelques instant et... ECRAN NOIR
si je relance j'ai le meme deroulement qui se produit,que le MBA soit sur alim externe ou sa batterie  ??????????

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## esimport (1 Mai 2013)

essayer le mode 'choix du volume de démarrage':

appuyer sur ALT au démarrage et brancher un disque dur externe en USB


----------



## bernie14 (1 Mai 2013)

bonsoir,
merci pour votre reponse , j ai procédé au raccordement d'un DD externe , le MBA se comporte normalement, m'indique la presence du disque original, du disque USB raccordé, mais je n'ai jamais fait de sauvegarde du MBR , je ne peux donc pas la recharger 
par contre le fait qu'il se comporte ainsi semblerai demontrer qu"il s'agit bien d'un problème du systeme que je viens de mettre a jour le 10,8,3
le materiel est sous garantie je ne voudrais pas faire d'erreur , voyez vous une evolution possible 
j ai essayé de nettoyer le systeme sans succés. merci


----------



## pascalformac (1 Mai 2013)

coucou
tu te rappelles?

--
question

As tu encore ton autre macbook?
( celui qui a servi début Avril au transfert des données sauf office) ?

car si oui 
tu refais le branchement pour voir si le mac book #1 , VOIT le DD du macbook Air
voire  s'il peut acceder au  contenu  du macbook Air

( car il est possible que l'écran soit noir mais OS actif)

et ca permettrait d'eventuellement tenter une sauvegarde
( si c'est un souci grave  exigeant SAV, vaut mieux sauvegarder , les SAV ne garantissent pas la preservation de données)

parce que ca


> mais je n'ai jamais fait de sauvegarde du MBR


c'est pas malin du tout du tout du tout

( en plus Time machine le fait tout seul en arriere plan , tout le temps,  vraiment c'est facile)


----------



## bernie14 (2 Mai 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> coucou
> tu te rappelles?
> 
> --
> ...



bonjour,
disposant de 2 times capsules je suis en effet sans excuse , l'une etant sur le iMac et l'autre pour Macbook noir , je suis en periode de prise en main du MBR ,rien sur ce dernier n 'est prejudiciable a mon fonctionnement journalier , heureusement hormis les derniers Mails  et qq photos 
Donc mon soucis est de le faire redemarer correctement et aussi si possible comprendre ce qui c est passé, ne serais ce que pour l'utilisation futur ,car cet incident je ne l'ai jamais connu avec mon macbook noir...c'est inquietant pour l'avenir , il est vrai que sa faible capacité de stockage obligera une sauvegarde plus reguliere .
En attendant que puis-je faire maintenant ? SAV ?  avant cela je vais essayer de relier le macbook  et le MBR pour voir si ç est possible je te tiens informé, merci  Bernie


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mai 2013)

DEUX time capsules?
WAOW !
--
bon , serieusement
Si j'ai compris ce MB Air est quasi NEUF

Et bien perso je ferai ceci

PAS de réparation
Mais *ECHANGE* pur et simple contre un autre *neuf*

Apple le fait, parfois en se faisant tirer l'oreille , parfois le propose directement
( vu encore un cas récent sur macg)

Si bien argumenté ca devrait passer
( défaut d'appareil neuf  , vice caché,  pas un débutant mac , etc etc etc)

Et si tu essuyes un premier refus , tu rappelles ou tu demandes à parler à un superieur etc etc


----------



## bernie14 (2 Mai 2013)

cadeau pour mes 75ans , il m a été offert, l'achat date du 1/8/12 mais j ai du mal a m'y adapter je vais faire un courrier a APPLE et tenter l'echange .?
merci


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mai 2013)

nanan , pas par courrier !
directement par telephone !

mais bon Aout 12 , il n'est plus neuf ( sauf si gardé non déballé des mois)

ce sera sans doute réparation standard

t'as jusqu'en Aout pour te décider

ou plus tard si c'est un defaut qui bénéficie d'un programme de prise en charge  hors garantie ou même d'échange
faut fouiner le web pour repérer des cas similaires avec ce modèle ou cette série là


----------



## bernie14 (2 Mai 2013)

j'ai l'emballage d origine , mais je m'attends a des complication, j ai telephone a l'assistance, sympa, mais il me propose de recharger Os 10.8.5 , j'ai essayé 
les utilitaires disk 
qui me dit que le systeme mac os base systeme semble etre en bon etat , mais lorsque je fais le controle sur le disque dur interne il me donne erreur ce disque ne peut pas etre reparé mais pour ce faire je dois aller sur apple via le net ce qui n 'est pas possible puis-que je n ai pas acces a la wifi???je regrette de ne pas avoir un lecteur et le bon vieux CD system.   bernie


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mai 2013)

tu peux peut etre utiliser ton autre mac pour ca .

--
d'ailleurs tuyau donné dans pas mal de fils sur mac en OS 100%  sans cd-dvd

-créer hors du mac , des "doubles"  , de l'OS seul et de eventuellement la partition recovery HD
soit sur des  partitions de DD externe , soit une clef
 ( d'ailleurs clone carbon copy -versions recentes - cree systematiquement une copie dmg  de recovery HD )


ca permet de faire des choses sans etre sur internet pile au moment d'un couac, ou evite d'avoir à réinstaller via web
(puisqu'on a déjà une version en plus sur DD externe  ou clef)


----------



## FrançoisMacG (2 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,



bernie14 a dit:


> lors de la mise en route du MBA le lancement se fait normalement , musique , apparition de la pomme,appararition d'une bande de chargement progresse quelques instants,puis la "roulette " apparait et tourne quelques instant et... ECRAN NOIR


La bande de chargement qui progresse indique une tentative de réparation logicielle du disque interne
= le Système est malade.



bernie14 a dit:


> lorsque je fais le controle sur le disque dur interne il me donne erreur ce disque ne peut pas etre reparé
> mais pour ce faire je dois aller sur apple via le net ce qui n 'est pas possible puis-que je n ai pas acces a la wifi???


Ça se confirme : le système est malade, et il faudrait le réécrire (= le réinstaller).

En 10.8, on réinstalle le Système en redémarrant sur la partition Recovery HD (Cmd+R ou Alt dès la musique de démarrage) : on y trouve un utilitaire de réinstallation du système qu'il suffit de lancer (plutôt en branchant le Mac en Ethernet sur la Box : c'est plus simple et plus rapide).


----------



## pascalformac (2 Mai 2013)

un point à éclaircir

comment t'arrives à voir tout ca si t'es avec écran noir?


Si comme  c'est possible tu as redemarré sur recovery HD et que là tu as un écran normal , c'est bon signe

et ca confirmerait  le diagnostic de FrancoisMacG ( et du hotliner)
OS à remettre


----------



## bernie14 (2 Mai 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> La bande de chargement qui progresse indique une tentative de réparation logicielle du disque interne
> ...



bonsoir ; tout ce qui est dit ci dessus ne solutionne pas l'acces au Net ,meme en ethernet la box n 'est pas reconnue malgré la clé de la box confirmée,la procedure fonctionne en effet jusqu au choix de reinstalleri os10,8,5 il faudrait disposer du systeme sur disque helas! ce n est pas le cas.


----------



## macomaniac (2 Mai 2013)

Salut *bernie*.

- 1° Sur ton _iMac_ qui fait tourner Lion, est-ce que tu ne pourrais pas te rendre en ligne à l'AppleStore pour demander le téléchargement de Mountain Lion (en supposant que cet OS soit enregistré parmi tes achats, en tant que détenteur d'un _MacBook Air_ qui le fait tourner)?

Si cela t'est possible, c'est le téléchargement de la version actuelle (10.8.3) qui va s'opérer. À son issue, sur ton _iMac_ toujours, il conviendrait de stopper la procédure d'installation à l'écran, et d'aller dans ton dossier 'Applications' où tu localiseras le fichier : *Installer OS X Mountain Lion* (4,4 Go).

- 2° Il conviendrait alors, sur une clé USB ou une mini-parition d'un DDE, en utilisant l'Utilitaire de Disque, de restaurer cet espace pris pour _cible_  à partir de l'Installer en question pris pour _source_, en format _Master CD/DVD_, de manière à obtenir un disque bootable.

- 3° Finalement, ton DDE ou ta clé connecté(e) en USB à ton _MacBook Air_, tu pourrais démarrer ce dernier Mac la touche *alt* pressée, jusqu'à obtention d'une fenêtre de choix du disque de démarrage, où tu pourrais choisir celui de l'Installateur de Mountain Lion. Ce, de manière à lancer une ré-installation du DDI de ton _MacBook Air_ en retenant l'option : _conservation des données_ déjà présentes, et pas _Clean Install_ [ce qui suppose, bien évidemment, que lorsque tu démarres sur un autre disque que ton DDI, ton écran présente un affichage normal et pas 'noir'].

Qu'est-ce que tu penses de cette procédure?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2013)

Un petit rappel pour Bernie
En tant que propriétaire de Macbook Air  Mountain Lion ( OS10.8) tu as le droit
- de télécharger mountain Lion autant de fois que tu veux
-de l'installer où tu veux ( Macbook Air , clef , DD externe,  autre mac compatible)

C'est pour ca que macomaniac te détaille ce que j'ai déjà évoqué
Avoir ton 10.8 HORS du macbook Air ( sur un disque externe ou clef)

Pour cela Apple a besoin de verifier que tu est bien détenteur légitime de Mountain Lion
 et donc il faut utiliser l'identifiant Apple (d'Applestore)  utilisé sur le macbook Air

que tu te serves de machine A B ou C pour ca est secondaire, ce qui compte dans cette étape c'est quel'Applestore dise OK il est propriétaire de 10.8  , install autorisée


---------------
Par ailleurs pour un peu simplifier les interventions , pourrais tu préciser  le materiel que tu utiliss et pour faire quoi

car
sur ce fil
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-air/office-inutilisable-apres-transfert-mbook-air-1206067.html
 tu dis
_transfert des applications (office) de mon* mac book *vers mon nouveau MACBOOK AIR_

dans le petit pictogramme
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  il est indiqué *imac* 10.7

et tu mentionnes aussi le *macbook Air* ( alias MBA)
(celui qui a le souci d'écran noir)

Donc , il y a combien de Mac? 3 ou 2?
------------

et parfois tu dis 

_le *MBA* se comporte normalement
_

et je suis très intrigué par ce 
le MBA se comporte normalement
(t'as pas répondu à ma question là dessus)

Parce que SI c'est le cas , tu branches le MBA en ETHERNET, et via recovery HD tu reinstalles directement l'OS ( qui viendra de l'Applestore direct par internet en ethernet)
 et ca roule

en annexe
 Et le imac il peut pas passer en Mountain Lion?


----------



## FrançoisMacG (3 Mai 2013)

bernie14 a dit:


> puis la "roulette " apparait et tourne quelques instant et... ECRAN NOIR


Un gag qui arrive parfois : l'écran est noir parce que la luminosité est au minimum (un chat ou un bambin est passé un peu plus tôt),
et, devant l'écran noir, il suffit d'appuyer sur la touche de fonction porteuse d'une icône de grand soleil (F2 sur mon clavier).

Sur les portables, il faut parfois enfoncer la touche fn (en bas à gauche) en même temps que la touche Fx pour que la fonction soit accessible.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Mai 2013)

FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Un gag qui arrive parfois : l'écran est noir parce que la luminosité est au minimum (un chat ou un bambin est passé un peu plus tôt&#8230,


bien vu 

ce serait assez rigolo que ce soit ca
--
les chats ADORENT les  claviers de portables
 les ordis c'est chaud , et  douillet pour faire une sieste
--
d'ailleurs il y a longtemps un gars avait sorti une petite app qui bloquait les claviers temporairement
 à l'origine c'était  afin de pouvoir nettoyer un clavier sans éteindre, mais ca servait pour temporairement  desactiver le clavier  mac avec écran sombre ( sauf un raccourci clavier) pour divers raisons differentes que nettoyage clavier ( bambins , chats , masquer l'écran quelques instants etc)


----------



## bernie14 (4 Mai 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> Un petit rappel pour Bernie
> En tant que propriétaire de Macbook Air  Mountain Lion ( OS10.8) tu as le droit
> - de télécharger mountain Lion autant de fois que tu veux
> -de l'installer où tu veux ( Macbook Air , clef , DD externe,  autre mac compatible)
> ...



bonjour,
mon iMac est en version 10.7.5
mon Macbook en 10.7.5
mon MBA  en ....panne
Toujours pas sorti de ma galère,
dans l'impossibilite de faire un lien Ethernet pour cause inconnue
j' ai consulté le revendeur APPLE le plus proche qui m'a tres gentiment recharge le 10.8.3 auquel je suis autorisé à recourir , j'ai perdu mes dossiers (pas de sauvegarde effectuée a temps) mais  et je suis reparti soulagé ... je m'appretais a vous remercier pour votre soutien , mais lors de la remise en route ce matin , changement de programme , j 'ai un ecran Blanc avec figurant au centre un dossier noir ,tristement affublé d'un gros point d'interrogation . Action sur ALT etc ,je m'apperçois que je suis enclavier QUERTY pourquoi? comment?
je suis passé du noir au blanc ... est ce un progrés ???  je regrette deplus en plus mon Macbook Noir il ne m'a jamais fait defaut ... il est tellement leger ce MBA ! j ai craqué...
Il y a forcement une raison à tous ces problemes quelle conduite à tenir ? SAV? ou derniere tentative avec votre aide ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h18 ----------




FrançoisMacG a dit:


> Un gag qui arrive parfois : l'écran est noir parce que la luminosité est au minimum (un chat ou un bambin est passé un peu plus tôt),
> et, devant l'écran noir, il suffit d'appuyer sur la touche de fonction porteuse d'une icône de grand soleil (F2 sur mon clavier).
> 
> Sur les portables, il faut parfois enfoncer la touche fn (en bas à gauche) en même temps que la touche Fx pour que la fonction soit accessible.



bonjour,
pas de bambin ici pour appuyer sur la mauvaise touche, le grand pere que je suis se suffit a lui-meme et n est pas exempté de sottises 
un mot d'humour ne nuit pas quant on fulmine sur son incompetence a comprendre la raison de ses ennuis.cordialement bernie


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2013)

bernie14 a dit:


> bonjour,
> mon iMac est en version 10.7.5
> mon Macbook en 10.7.5
> mon MBA  en ....panne


3 mac et 3 macintel !
mazette !

en passant tu as le DROIT d'installer 10.8 sur tous tes macs (si compatibles bien entendu)
c'est PREVU dans la licence d'achat de ton OS



> ans l'impossibilite de faire un lien Ethernet pour cause inconnue
> j' ai consulté le revendeur APPLE le plus proche qui m'a tres gentiment recharge le 10.8.3 auquel je suis autorisé à recourir ../....n , mais lors de la remise en route ce matin , changement de programme , j 'ai un ecran Blanc avec figurant au centre un dossier noir ,tristement affublé d'un gros point d'interrogation . Action sur ALT etc ,je m'apperçois que je suis enclavier QUERTY pourquoi? comment?


Y a du GROS progrès
 le coup du dossier ? et  qwerty c'est pas insurmontable
soit c'estt une install à peaufiner
soit c'est un souci materiel si les correctifs à venir sont insuffisants
 ( ce qui pour l'instant n'est pas établi)

Je laisse la main à ceux en  mountain lion ( pas mon cas en ce moment) pour peaufiner l'install et liaison ethernet



> pas de bambin ici pour appuyer sur la mauvaise touche, le grand pere que je suis se suffit a lui-meme et n est pas exempté de sottises


donc c'est toi le bambin ou matou


----------



## bernie14 (4 Mai 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> 3 mac et 3 macintel !
> mazette !
> 
> en passant tu as le DROIT d'installer 10.8 sur tous tes macs (si compatibles bien entendu)
> ...


Merci pour ta constance , mais le rideau est tombé et le MBA est au SAV ,la panne est totale le "disque" interne est sans doute hors service ...
Panne rare m'a dit le technicien , mais indiscutablement la memoire est HS surprenant d'autant plus que ces elements sont maintenant statiques et parait il tres fiables...pour, 8 a 10 jours retour au Macbook noir en attendant, car lui il n a jamais faillit.
encore merci pour ton aide Bernie


----------



## pascalformac (4 Mai 2013)

bernie14 a dit:


> Merci pour ta constance , mais le rideau est tombé ...


à cause de ca


> et le MBA est au SAV


 c'est l'entracte !
 changement de costume avant de revenir en scène


----------



## bernie14 (21 Mai 2013)

bernie14 a dit:


> Merci pour ta constance , mais le rideau est tombé et le MBA est au SAV ,la panne est totale le "disque" interne est sans doute hors service ...
> Panne rare m'a dit le technicien , mais indiscutablement la memoire est HS surprenant d'autant plus que ces elements sont maintenant statiques et parait il tres fiables...pour, 8 a 10 jours retour au Macbook noir en attendant, car lui il n a jamais faillit.
> encore merci pour ton aide Bernie



 15/5/2013 le MBA est rentré au bercail disque interne changé sous garantie tout est OK
merci à tous  pour vos conseils 
bernie


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mai 2013)

Rends service aux lecteurs suivants qui chercheraient des solutions au même problème

cliquer "résolu" via menu outils de la discussion en haut à droite du fil


----------

